# World Series game 6



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Doesnt matter what team you are for, this is the best back and forth game Ive seen in a long time. 10th inning coming up...


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I love football and other sports, but whoever said baseball is boring was nuts! This is an awesome game! And if you're pulling for the Rangers as I am, damn! It's frustrating as hell right now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My former college roommate (Cardinals fan) is at the game. 

Being a Rangers fan, there's been quite a few texts back and forth.

Every time I think the game is over, those damn Cards come back.

Great game.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I know. This game is truly a classic, regardless of who wins.

Go Rangers!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

See ya'll tomorrow night.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. The momentum and advantage is all in the Cardinals' favor now.

BTW, on 670 The Score today, Chicago's main sports radio station, they were talking about how bad of a manager Washington really is. I'm beginning to think they may be right.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Should have left Holland in there a lot longer.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This is one of Baseball's greatest post-seasons ever. Kudos to America's Pastime!


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Indeed! What an epic game 6. Should be a great finale tonight.

Go Rangers!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yankees fan here but I must say this is one of the best World Series in the history of baseball!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm impressed with the Cardinals and their tenacity.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Yankees fan here but I must say this is one of the best World Series in the history of baseball!


I agree.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Yankees fan here but I must say this is one of the best World Series in the history of baseball!


I agree also. However, I also have to say that my favorite WS that does not include the Red Sox is the one in 1991. Braves vs Twins


----------



## kristen5412 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its really amazing series!!!

I really enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You weren't the only one!


----------

